# Additional keys or accounts



## Alansanmateo

Can someone point me to any discussion of the pluses and minuses to the various approaches when giving your wife a "key" to the new Tesla?

For examples:
+ and - of card; 
+ and - or wife setting up own account; 
+ and - of wife using your account

any other approaches??

(I apolgize that I've been unable to find this via search)

Al (new owner of Model 3 AWD LR; blue w white)


----------



## FRC

plus of 2nd card...additional key in case of loss, theft of inoperation of primary. No minus that I'm aware of.
plus of spouse setting up own account...doesn't need your phone to operate vehicle. Not sure if this is a plus or a minus, but if she has her own account she can see where you are and where your heading when you are driving.


----------



## kort677

the car supports multiple "keys" and you can link the tesla app on multiple phones. if you trust your wife, why would there be any sort of an issue created by giving her a "key"? I loaded the tesla app onto my wife's phone as a backup in case I draw down the power on my phone, lose the phone or lose my key. there is no downside.


----------



## Love

Another Plus. When your wife is driving (because she has her own key), you can track where she is on her journey home from work so that your surprise birthday party is ready, and you can light the candles at the right time so the cake top isn't wax coated! Also, holy [email protected]# my wife drives fast!


----------



## Bigriver

I believe the car can only be associated with one Tesla account. You can have the Tesla app on multiple phones and multiple people can be logged into the same account. I'm not aware of any way, though, to have separate accounts for the same car. Would be interested if someone knows otherwise.


----------



## Kimbytes

She should have her own Model 3 so she doesn’t have to “borrow” from you.


----------



## Alansanmateo

All good answers!! 

I have given her her own key card, but wanted to understand the other approaches.


----------



## Alansanmateo

A downside of the key card is that she would need to set the seat and mirrors every time she drives. Not a big deal, but is a downside. 

But if she uses "my" account from her phone, won't she end up changing my seat and mirror settings?


----------



## garsh

Alansanmateo said:


> A downside of the key card is that she would need to set the seat and mirrors every time she drives. Not a big deal, but is a downside.


Not true.

Drivers profiles are not associated with phones or keycards at all.

You can make as many drivers profiles as you like. You just switch between them using the car's display.


----------



## Alansanmateo

garsh said:


> Not true.
> 
> Drivers profiles are not associated with phones or keycards at all.
> 
> You can make as many drivers profiles as you like. You just switch between them using the car's display.


Thanks!


----------



## lairdb

Bigriver said:


> I believe the car can only be associated with one Tesla account. You can have the Tesla app on multiple phones and multiple people can be logged into the same account. I'm not aware of any way, though, to have separate accounts for the same car. Would be interested if someone knows otherwise.


Not true. (And shared account credentials are an IT security Bad Idea.) A request to servicehelpna (and some patience) will grant car access to another tesla.com account; both of our cars are officially owned by my account, but my wife's account has access to them within the app via her login.


----------



## Bigriver

lairdb said:


> Not true. (And shared account credentials are an IT security Bad Idea.) A request to servicehelpna (and some patience) will grant car access to another tesla.com account; both of our cars are officially owned by my account, but my wife's account has access to them within the app via her login.


Good to know. I will look into trying that.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

We each have the Tesla app on our phones and for all but one scenario it works well. The exception is when we’re traveling together because there doesn’t seem to be any logic behind which key establishes the bluetooth connection. It’s a surprise when the driver’s phone rings and an important call can’t be taken via the car. We try to remember to tap the Bluetooth icon and switch to the drivers phone if required, but that shouldn’t be necessary. If the car detects two phone keys in the car, it should ask which one to connect. At least until they figure out a way to determine who’s in the driver’s seat.


----------



## Scuffers

lairdb said:


> Not true. (And shared account credentials are an IT security Bad Idea.) A request to servicehelpna (and some patience) will grant car access to another tesla.com account; both of our cars are officially owned by my account, but my wife's account has access to them within the app via her login.


Good to here, been trying to get a straight answer to this question for a while!


----------



## masto

Scuffers said:


> Good to here, been trying to get a straight answer to this question for a while!


Documented here: https://www.tesla.com/support/newowners#app_access


----------

